# Goggleeye/Warmouth



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I was fishing last week in a private pond that I've been on for about five years.

I caught what I've figured out to be a warmouth but had some questions.

I've never caught one in this pond before -- after five years of fishing it.

So was it placed in there or did I just miraculously catch the only one that's ever been there?


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

If and when the pond was stocked....could have slippedin with the fry......Also...you would be surprised what gets transferred by birds!!!!! Another thing....does the pond get flooded from rainwater or other creeks or lakes or rivers in the area??????

George


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I thought about the birds and there is no other source of water except for the ocassional swamp overflow.

I put him back, maybe he'll make more. It was a good one too from what I can tell. 10 inches of so, great fight for a little guy.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes, same fish. One of the better tasting too. If he was 10" he was a good one. You can tagret them specifically on the rivers by dropping crickets or worms into any and all stumps with hole in them or beside any logs. I love'em.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I got him on a small spinnerbait over some "stumps" I put in about a year ago --- adozen cinder blocks placed upright so the fish can hide in the holes in about 3 feet of water.


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

If the swamp always has water in it then maybe it came from there when it flooded. Ive caught a bunch along the side of the river in some swamp like ponds. Theyre fun to catch on a beetle spin.


----------

